
On Collusion - feross
https://vitalik.ca/general/2019/04/03/collusion.html
======
halmacdal
the technologies for perfect abundance were transferred to humankind by people
who co-inhabit our galaxy in the 1940's. no further need for competition,
money, or the gamification of things. nevertheless i applaud your efforts!!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/SDisclosure/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/SDisclosure/videos)

------
halmacdal
with infinite supply, prices drop to zero. the end of money. no further need
for the gamification of everything. advantage structures cease to exist with
no competition. the advanced technologies which avail such abundance were
transferred to humankind by the people who co-inhabit our galaxy in the
1940's.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SDisclosure/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/SDisclosure/videos)

